# What is a good playpen for a Hedgehog?



## Jadoxkast (May 20, 2010)

What is a good playpen that will be safe for a Hedgehog?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The Midwest Small Animal exercise pen is a great one. Being 15" high they can't climb it like they can the lower ones. http://www.petcratesdirect.com/small-an ... 10015.html


----------

